# on Kijiji Ottawa - someone stole my guitar?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure what to make of this. Poster says that this guitar was stolen from him in Kanata (where I live - just west of Ottawa). Seems a little ... ummm ... bizzare ? ?

Someone stole my guitar help $$$reward$$$ - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

Heres the text in case the ad disappears:


[h=1]Someone stole my guitar help $$$reward$$$[/h]

My guitar was stolen at Hazeldeane road farmboy on Wednesday afternoon the man who stole it was in his early 40s. He was wearing a black suit with a white dress shirt and black dress pants and black dress shoes tonight before this happened he was wearing a white shirt with long sleeves jeans and brown shoes he told me his name was Kyle someone else told me his name is Andrew payeur he is about 5 foot nine or 5 foot 10 tall he has a medium build he was very loud and hyper. his hair was black but it had some gray in it. his hair was short and Thinning and he had creases in his hair and a line going down the middle 

The guitar he stole was our Randy Rhoads 1974 replica Les Paul custom it was yellowish white or aged white and it had wood showing on the neck and on the back it was very beat up. The number on the back was 056 and it said Rhoads above it the last time I saw him was at the farmboy on Hazeldeane Road in Kanata he was also at the TD Bank near the farmboy. I have told the police and I have a case against him if you come in contact with him or see my guitar please reply to this ad I have a phone number and email address that he gave me I also have a suppose it address if you would like to know this information please reply to this ad. Please share this around on eBay Facebook YouTube and many other places and cities and towns I am offering a reward to anyone who finds this guy or finds my guitar I don't really have enough money to offer a good reward but I will be very grateful to the person who finds my guitar thank you and God bless please share this ad around everywhere you can


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Punctuation is important kids if you want the adults to take you all serious and business like.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I smell an insurance scam. that guitar has been for sale as long as i can remember...and there's a huge grey area. he knows what the "theif" looks like, but has no description of the getaway vehicle? didn't get a license plate number? did the guy run away on foot? the farmboy in question is 5 minutes from my house, it's a very busy and public area, banks, lcbo, grocery stores, etc...cameras everywhere, not a place you're likely to get mugged. and appealing to the "honest" people of ottawa kijiji for help is just bat shit crazy.

maybe he's telling the truth and if so i legitimately feel sorry for him - i'd sure be upset if something that valuable was stolen from me. but things don't add up imo.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It smells to me as well


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Two sets of clothing, two names , ............. 2 sentences. I'm outta breath and something don't compute.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

wouldn't it be kinda funny to post a for sale ad using those pictures?

maybe that's the jackass in me talking


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This line from the ad also seems a little strange:

"please reply to this ad I have *a phone number *and *email address* that *he gave me* I *also have a* suppose it *address* if you would like to know"

wouldn't that be enough for the police to act on? Unless they were made up.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the kijiji poster says he has the guys name (kyle/andrew)...and the phone number/email address that the guy gave him...

unless all the info is fake...the kijiji poster could do a "reverse" search on the phone number...or simply input the email address into google/facebook...

some type of info/pics should pop up...criminals are dumb (usually)...his email/phone number may have shown up in a forum or even as contact info if he were selling something on the internet...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I've seen him posting that ad, I feel sorry for him. I hope a thousand sand fleas infest the theifs nether regions.

DW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Punctuation is important kids if you want the adults to take you all serious and business like.


If he get's his guitar back he should sell it and take a literary course. I stopped reading halfway through.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I sent him an email asking how his guitar was stolen. He replied and said the guy wrote him a fraudulent cheque. Ouch! Cash is King.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I sent him an email asking how his guitar was stolen. He replied and said the guy wrote him a fraudulent cheque. Ouch! Cash is King.


even that doesn't add up

1) if the cheque bounced, tracking the guy down shouldn't be a problem
2) if the guy accepted a random pre-written cheque with no personal information written on it, without verifying it, when there was a bank within 30 seconds walking distance, he's an idiot
3) if the "thief" is real, who exactly goes to buy a 7000$ (that's what the guy was asking iirc) guitar, and says "lets do the transaction in a parking lot" ???

I'm not sure if this is an insurance scam or him going through a divorce and making it so his wife doesn't get half of the guitars value, or what, but i know there's still a huge grey area and either he's a liar or an idiot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mike_oxbig said:


> either he's a liar or an idiot.


It's very possible that he is both


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I sent him an email asking how his guitar was stolen. He replied and said the guy wrote him a fraudulent cheque. Ouch! Cash is King.



Oh man. I hate to see someone get fleeced, but seriously? I think one of the first lessons I ever learned was not to take cheques from random people. Shortly after 'don't talk to strangers' lol.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I enjoy the description he gave in some of the posts: balding, crooked teeth, wearing a suit. Prince Charles?............


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

*Public Service: '74 Randy Rhoads Les Paul Stolen*

I saw this cry for help on Ottawa Kijiji and thought I would post it here in case someone has seen this guitar.

MY GUITAR HAS BEEN STOLEN PLEASE HELP ME!!!! - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

My guitar was stolen at the Hazeldeane road farm boy store on Wednesday April 11, 2012 in the afternoon at around 12:30 the man who stole it was in his early 40s. He was wearing a black suit with a white dress shirt and black dress pants and black dress shoes tonight before this happened he was wearing a white shirt with long sleeves jeans and brown shoes he told me his name was Kyle Letraille he is about 5 foot nine or 5 foot 10 tall he has a medium build he was very loud and hyper. his hair was black but it had some gray in it. his hair was short and Thinning and he had creases in his hair and a line going down the middle 

*HE WROTE ME A FRAUDULENT CERTIFIED CHEQUE FOR 7,300 SO I CONSIDER IT STOLEN I HAVE NO INSURANCE FOR THIS GUITAR SO IT IS NOT AN INSURANCE SCAM/FRAUD.*
I JUST WANT MY GUITAR BACK! I ALREADY TOLD THE POLICE AND THEY SAID THEY ARE GOING TO LOOK FOR THE GUITAR AND THE GUY! I HAVE A CASE WITH THE POLICE!


The guitar he stole was a Randy Rhoads 1974 replica Les Paul custom it was yellowish white or aged white and it had wood showing on the neck and on the back it was very beat up. The number on the back was 056 and it said Rhoads above it the last time I saw him was at the farmboy on Hazeldeane Road in Kanata he was also at the TD Bank near the farmboy. I have told the police and I have a case against him if you come in contact with him or see my guitar please reply to this ad I have a phone number and email address that he gave me I also have a supposed address if you would like to know this information please reply to this ad. Please share this around on eBay Facebook YouTube and many other places and cities and towns I am offering a reward to anyone who finds this guy or finds my guitar I don't really have enough money to offer a good reward but I will be very grateful to the person who finds my guitar thank you and God bless please share this ad around everywhere you can and also if your in a pawn shop keep an eye out for it.

Click on link above to see pictures and contact the victim...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

If only there was a section somewhere for stolen gear


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>.< OMG this is what, third or fourth or more posting of this same ad >.<


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> If only there was a section somewhere for stolen gear


Stolen Gear Registry


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> >.< OMG this is what, third or fourth or more posting of this same ad >.<


Indeed, here's another one ...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electr...andy-rhoads-replica-les-paul-ottawa-area.html

That one also isn't in the right section....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

That ad smelled wrong the first time it was posted...still smells like some one scamming insurance.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

iaresee said:


> That ad smelled wrong the first time it was posted...still smells like some one scamming insurance.


He says he has no insurance.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Player99 said:


> He says he has no insurance.


He says a lot of things that don't line up.

The first time he posted that people called him out for it being an insurance scam.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So how much for the LP then?

You must list a price. 8P


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

FYI. This is a completely legitimate request for help. I'm a luthier here in Ottawa and do a lot of work for the person who had his guitar stolen. He's been posting many times of course to keep his post visible. He's a good guy that got suckered by some SOB.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Just a clarification; the guy who posted that his guitar was stolen is a customer of mine- I'm a luthier here is Ottawa. He a teenager who was a bit naive and got screwed by a crook. I'm sure we've all lacked better judgement at some point in our lives.
Keep an eye out for his guitar. 
Thanks,
Jerome
Glebe Guitar Repairs | Providing professional guitar repair and luthier services in Ottawa, Gatineau, and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

zztomato said:


> He a teenager who was a bit naive and got screwed by a crook.


That answers many questions.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I recall the guy trying to sell said guitar a couple of times in the past. He was definitely scammed. Too bad...that was an expensive guitar


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had a couple of quality instruments stolen in the past.
Loosing them is bad enough, trying to replace them is worse.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> I have had a couple of quality instruments stolen in the past.
> Loosing them is bad enough, trying to replace them is worse.


I had a friend that was the victim of a B&E at his house. Fortunately he had renters insurance to replace his Strat and Martin ...... they came back and cleaned him out 6 months later too.... yikes......


----------

